# Label Help



## Catfish (Nov 8, 2010)

The fiancee and I will be harvesting our first wines in the spring. She is good with computers and has messed around with photoshop. I do need some help from you guys though. We need good names for our wines.  Here is a little info about us. Getting married in March. We live in Nauvoo, Illinois. Overlooking the Mississippi River. We are big into catfishing and fish tournaments all over the midwest. (Hence my name). We will have a sweet Niagara, Concord, and Catawba. 

We plan on getting a sunset overlooking the river for one of the labels. Maybe a picture of the vineyard where the grapes came from with some snow on the ground for another label and not sure about the third one yet. Something that comes to mind is during the winter there is hundreds of bald eagles around here. I may try to get a good picture of an eagle and figure out some kinda name to mix it in with? Not sure. Just brainstorming.


----------



## Catfish (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's one of our engagement pictures. Maybe use it for something.


----------



## Catfish (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone? I've seen how creative a lot of you are!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 9, 2010)

If you aren't opposed to changing your names...

Beau & Julie's Nauvoo


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 9, 2010)

*Like this:*


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 10, 2010)

for a funny label, you could call it "Niagra Falls" and have a cartoon or something having wine pouring into their mouths. 

labels are highly opinionated type pieces. more information on a direction would help. i have done work for a web design/graphics company before and it's difficult to put out ideas for someone else in this scenario. 

a pic looking over the mississippi would be a good idea. doing a theme for all of them would be easier. 

maybe one could feature a catfish drinking wine or catching a catfish on a grape.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 10, 2010)

This is a label I created for Niagara


----------



## jtstar (Nov 10, 2010)

Dan what program do you use to create your labels


----------



## Catfish (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help. The catfish drinking out of a wine bottle is a cool idea.

Bhamguy- That is an interesting label. What's the details on it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 10, 2010)

I use Avery. free and easy! Avery.com


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 10, 2010)

Catfish said:


> Thanks for the help. The catfish drinking out of a wine bottle is a cool idea.
> 
> Bhamguy- That is an interesting label. What's the details on it.



That's from the Georges Duboeuf Beaujolais Nouveau (November 18th this year), i just did some photo-shoppin'


----------



## closetwine (Nov 14, 2010)

Just playing with your pic. Maybe it'll give you an idea though. (BTW I love this picture!)


----------



## Catfish (Nov 15, 2010)

Awesome idea!! Thanks for taking your time to do that. That is cool. I will show it to the boss and see what she thinks!


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 15, 2010)

GIMP is my favorite tool for playing with photo's and it's free. Here's one I put together in about 2 min's . 
Hope you like it. Just a few over lays on top of your original photo.





TJ


----------



## closetwine (Nov 15, 2010)

No prob. when I'm not making wine, I'm playing with my photo editing stuff. 2 of my fav hobbies.


----------



## closetwine (Nov 15, 2010)

*Just another idea...*

Here's another idea to kick around...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2010)

Those are great closetwine!


----------



## closetwine (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Wade!


----------



## jashworth9372 (Nov 15, 2010)

TJ, what is "GIMP", that you mentioned for creating labels?


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 16, 2010)

jashworth9372 said:


> TJ, what is "GIMP", that you mentioned for creating labels?


GNU Image Manipulation Program
http://www.gimp.org/
Here is a you tube video that will show you some GIMP uses, Take the "photo" I did on here. It's 3 photo's stacked on top of each other.

IT's a very powerful and free photo editing tool IMO.

TJ


----------



## Catfish (Nov 16, 2010)

Tj and Closetwine thank you those are awesome!


----------



## closetwine (Nov 16, 2010)

Catfish said:


> Tj and Closetwine thank you those are awesome!



Anytime it was fun! lol!


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 16, 2010)

Catfish said:


> Tj and Closetwine thank you those are awesome!



Anytime it's always fun to play with software


----------

